# Coby mp3 player bugs



## BeauTheLobo (Apr 12, 2015)

I've had my coby mp3 player for years. It's had nothing wrong with it until now. I turned it on and selected a song and all of a sudden it froze and got an error message, "error 41." After that it always freezes usually when switching songs or just turning up the volume. Numerous other error messages have come up like "DSP Fail," "No file," and "JK BEHA." These can be temporarily fixed by restarting it but occasionally it forces me to push the reset button on the back to shut it off. Also, it commonly jumbles up the names of songs and causes random flashing colors to appear for a split second. My mp3 player has 357 songs on it and it seems these glitches happen no matter which one I'm listening to. I'd really appreciate if someone could help me with this and tell me what those error messages mean.
Thanks


----------

